# Hi im new



## Hangingonbyastring (Nov 18, 2020)

Hanging on by a thread is my current life situation, I have 3 kids 11 year old 8 year old and premature 4 almost 5 month old. My life is crazy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Yes, I agree that your life is crazy right now. Anyone with a kid under 5, much less a premature baby, their life is crazy, that's for sure. Feel free to elaborate in the appropriate category if you want to.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hangingonbyastring said:


> Hanging on by a thread is my current life situation, I have 3 kids 11 year old 8 year old and premature 4 almost 5 month old. My life is crazy.


Welcome and keep hanging on.


----------

